# Medal Query about KAF



## navypuke (3 May 2009)

I'll be deploying to Afghanistan on Roto 9 next year and I have a few questions. Would I be awarded the SWASM or the GCS. I'm a little confused cause I know people that have gotten either medal. The GCS is awarded to people working directly for ISAF, does everyone that is deployed to KAF work for ISAF and thus get the GCS. Or are only certain people working for ISAF and all the others get the SWASM. 

I'll be working on the flight line as force protection which falls under COMKAF (Commander KAF) directly; I believe I think thats under the ISAF umbrella.

Anyone know?


----------



## PhilB (3 May 2009)

The majority of pers now deploying fall under the ISAF bubble. Some previous rotos have fallen under control of Operation Enduring Freedom, in which case they would be entitled to the SWASM. ISAF=GCS, unless you are in Mirage then it's a GSM I believe.

Hope this helps.


----------



## PiperDown (3 May 2009)

I was there this past Nov and Dec and hung out with a couple of the Flight Line security guys. (both Canadian reserve infantry)
They told me that they will be receiving the NATO Article 5 medal.  (I can also tell you they were not too pleased about it) The flight line security along with some of the folks working in the TLS are under NATO.  

 The DCO of of my unit just returned from KAF working in the TLS (not sure what they did.. some J6 function) and they received the Article 5


----------



## WrenchBender (3 May 2009)

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhr-ddhr/pub/mn-nm-112007-eng.asp
See the above link, you should receive the GCS w/ISAF Bar.
As no CANADIAN Citizen may accept the NATO ISAF Medal.

WrenchBender


----------



## Dariusz (3 May 2009)

Howdy,

sorry to hijack this topic , but I have a question regarding the NATO ISAF medal.
 The Directorate of Honours and Recognition states that no Canadian citizen can wear the NATO ISAF medal, here is where my question arises: If I have received this medal during my services with a foreign military ( then not a Canadian citizen) would I be allowed to wear it, if I am a member of the CF now?

Cheers


----------



## Michael OLeary (3 May 2009)

Dariusz said:
			
		

> Howdy,
> 
> sorry to hijack this topic , but I have a question regarding the NATO ISAF medal.
> The Directorate of Honours and Recognition states that no Canadian citizen can wear the NATO ISAF medal, here is where my question arises: If I have received this medal during my services with a foreign military ( then not a Canadian citizen) would I be allowed to wear it, if I am a member of the CF now? Is there a contact/authority which could help me with this situation?
> ...



Submit a request through your chain of command for permission to wear it.  Provide all the necessary details to show why you received the medal.


----------



## Dariusz (3 May 2009)

Hi,
I thought that the chain- of command would be probably the way to go, just wasn't sure if I had to involve other authorities. 
Thanks for the info Michael O'Leary !


----------



## PiperDown (3 May 2009)

WrenchBender said:
			
		

> http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhr-ddhr/pub/mn-nm-112007-eng.asp
> See the above link, you should receive the GCS w/ISAF Bar.
> As no CANADIAN Citizen may accept the NATO ISAF Medal.
> 
> WrenchBender



who said anything about the NATO ISAF medal?  I mentioned the NATO article 5 medal.. (which we can and do get awarded/wear)


----------



## navypuke (4 May 2009)

You know whats funny about that NATO article 5 medal. The HMCS Ville De Quebec recieve both the NATO AR5 and the SWASM for the same deployment just last fall to Somalia. But I think it was a two part mission because, 1. they were sailing with a NATO fleet, 2. They were in SW asia (sort of). My buddy got snagged at the last second and got two medals out of it the bugger. Not sure if thats a possibility here. 

Off topic how were those FLS guys Piperdown, did they like there job. I'm talking to a naval reserve there right now. The navy fills 8 spots there and she said it can be really exciting but mostly boring and the worst parts are you see all the medevac's coming in.


----------



## PuckChaser (4 May 2009)

PiperDown said:
			
		

> who said anything about the NATO ISAF medal?  I mentioned the NATO article 5 medal.. (which we can and do get awarded/wear)



We can get awarded it, but not for Afghanistan: http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhr-ddhr/chc-tdh/chart-tableau-eng.asp?ref=NATO_Non_Art5_Balkans It's only for serving in the Balkans, or at least in our Honours Chart that's what you wear it for. If it was going to be offered to people, rest assured DH&R would be all over it to make sure the proper medals were being handed out.

Navypuke: Could the VdQ have changed missions partway through their tour? Op Altair was the SW Asia support to Afghanistan, but if they got retasked to Somalia for the NATO Fleet then they could earn both medals the same way the pers involved in the Kabul to Kandahar move got the SWASM and GCS.


----------



## PiperDown (4 May 2009)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> We can get awarded it, but not for Afghanistan: http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhr-ddhr/chc-tdh/chart-tableau-eng.asp?ref=NATO_Non_Art5_Balkans It's only for serving in the Balkans, or at least in our Honours Chart that's what you wear it for. If it was going to be offered to people, rest assured DH&R would be all over it to make sure the proper medals were being handed out.
> 
> Navypuke: Could the VdQ have changed missions partway through their tour? Op Altair was the SW Asia support to Afghanistan, but if they got retasked to Somalia for the NATO Fleet then they could earn both medals the same way the pers involved in the Kabul to Kandahar move got the SWASM and GCS.



The link you gave was for the NON-Article 5.  I am referring to the ARTICLE 5.  Those are two different gongs all together.


----------



## Gramps (4 May 2009)

I'll be working on the flight line as force protection which falls under COMKAF 

[/quote]

ComKAF = GCS, they may also give you a NATO certificate of appreciation since we do not receive the Art5 medal for this mission unlike the rest of the forces that work for ComKAF.


----------



## navypuke (4 May 2009)

Nato certificate of appreciation! sounds interesting. how come were the only nation that doesn't get the NATO arc 5. Is it because we have our own medal and the other nations don't. Or do these other nations get their own national medals plus the nato medal


----------



## Dariusz (4 May 2009)

Many nations get two medals, I received a German ISAF medal and one from NATO. As far as I can remember some Norwegians and Croats received 2 medals too.


----------



## ModlrMike (4 May 2009)

navypuke said:
			
		

> Nato certificate of appreciation! sounds interesting. how come were the only nation that doesn't get the NATO arc 5. Is it because we have our own medal and the other nations don't. Or do these other nations get their own national medals plus the nato medal



The Canadian Honours policy prohibits the award of "foreign" medals where an equivalent Canadian award exists. ALL Canadians serving within KAF (under ISAF), regardless of their duties, will receive either the GSM (civilians) or GCS. In the event that the person serves outside of the ISAF mission, then the appropriate award is given (ie: the SWASM for OEF).


----------



## navypuke (4 May 2009)

When I look for the NATO article 5 on that website, the only missions it talks about are sailing with STAN NATO fleet and air operations it doesn't mention anything about afghanistan.


----------



## medicineman (4 May 2009)

Is this medal envy per chance that's causing the angst?  You'll be getting a medal, be it a gong or a throwing star,  but does it really matter other than it being representative of your service at KAF?  Why worry about that - I'd think that getting to the mission area, doing the job and getting home should be first and foremost on your mind, not what they'll be pinning on your chest.  You'll have a chance to worry about that buddy of yours being one up on you afterwards  .

Take it easy.

MM


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 May 2009)

I have not had one person yet, interested in my tour, ask about what medal I've received.


----------



## Michael OLeary (4 May 2009)

Those who are prone to medal envy don't wait to be asked.


----------



## PuckChaser (4 May 2009)

PiperDown said:
			
		

> The link you gave was for the NON-Article 5.  I am referring to the ARTICLE 5.  Those are two different gongs all together.



Good catch, I think I should wait till after PT to post, then I'm at least awake!


----------



## Journeyman (4 May 2009)

Given the various regulations, it's difficult to guarantee which medal you will receive; this chart illustrates some potential awards.

And ignore those 'medal-envy' people; they're likely jealous of those with _operational time_ who've earned any of the medals on the chart.


----------



## navypuke (4 May 2009)

No medal envy, just happy to be doing a non-naval deployment. My unit tasker knew how bad I wanted this, that she convinced another person who already had this position to take a different position that was more suited to their skills.


----------



## armyvern (5 May 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Given the various regulations, it's difficult to guarantee which medal you will receive; this chart illustrates some potential awards.
> 
> And ignore those 'medal-envy' people; they're likely jealous of those with _operational time_ who've earned any of the medals on the chart.



Mother of Gawd.

What do I have to do to get me one of them "Beaver Clasps"? - I think I've earned it; do I get to write myself up?  8)


----------



## navypuke (5 May 2009)

that new zealand medal looks like the gay pride flag


----------



## medicineman (5 May 2009)

navypuke said:
			
		

> No medal envy, just happy to be doing a non-naval deployment. My unit tasker knew how bad I wanted this, that she convinced another person who already had this position to take a different position that was more suited to their skills.



Just checking  :camo:.

MM


----------



## Gramps (5 May 2009)

There are other Nations that receive their own Medal and the NATO medal for ComKAF. We are the only ones who do not receive both. The answer given to us was that it has been directed (from way up top in Ottawa) that we receive one medal for one tour, I personally agree totally with this policy.


----------



## PMedMoe (5 May 2009)

Gramps said:
			
		

> The answer given to us was that it has been directed (from way up top in Ottawa) that we receive one medal for one tour



Might want to rephrase that to "one medal for one *operation*".  I was one of the people who did the move from Kabul to Kandahar and received both the GCS and the SWASM as we were under two different operations.


----------



## navypuke (5 May 2009)

i wonder if they're going to phase out the SWASM eventually. From a naval standpoint our operations aren't so much focussed on the Gulf anymore and more towards Africa, which sure isn't SW Asia.

Also there is a new medal coming down the pipe to replace the SSM, or at least augment it. Thats what the CANFLTPAC has said at one of his town hall meetings.


----------



## Gramps (5 May 2009)

PMedMoe, you are indeed correct.


----------



## catalyst (5 May 2009)

Just out of curiosity, I left KAF before I got my medal (Became eligible in Feb, it was ordered 1 March)....how long do they take to be engraved and presented?


----------



## ModlrMike (5 May 2009)

Catalyst said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, I left KAF before I got my medal (Became eligible in Feb, it was ordered 1 March)....how long do they take to be engraved and presented?



The chief clerk at your unit should be able to get this answer for you. Ninety days is not unreasonable given the number of pers involved. I seem to recall that my clerk ordered ours in May and got them in Aug.


----------

